# Tenda N60 - unbrick



## f1103490 (Mar 7, 2015)

hi and welcome to all,

I'm new on this forum.

I've bricked my tenda n60 by flashing with an incorrect firmware. 
It's rebooting (all leds flashing) after 5-6s after booting.
tftp recovery etc does not work.
How can I get it back to live? 

thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Generally speaking, after you have bricked something, it's done. There is no way to reflash when it can't boot and stay operational.


----------



## f1103490 (Mar 7, 2015)

what about
http://techinfodepot.info/wiki/Tenda_N60

and flashing is via serial
*Serial*



Note: This unconfirmed. Internal image below does not show theses points.
 Serial Console is possible using the TestPoints on the board (Labelled on board): 
TX = TP3 
RX = TP4 
Baud = 115200 
Ctrl + C allows access to the Broadcom CFE (Press quickly before main boot process) 



does anyone have the diagram where to connect on the board?


----------



## pepa65 (Nov 15, 2016)

I just unbricked my Tenda N60 by using a TFTP server. The CFE page did still appear briefly on 192.168.1.1, but it never worked to upload the correct image. But when doing a tcpdump it is clear that the router was asking who was on 192.168.1.100. So I changed my IP to that, and then it issued a RRQ over UDP on port 69 for a file named vmlinuz.

So I set up a tftp server on that port, and renamed a working firmware image to vmlinuz, and it came up!


----------

